# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Իվ Սեն-Լորանը

## Artgeo

Սրտի խորը կսկիծով տեղեկացնում եմ, որ 71 տարեկան հասակում մահացել է հայտնի կուտուրյե Իվ Սեն-Լորանը  :Sad:  
Ո՞նց ենք ապրելու  :Cray:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինչա ասում :Cray:

----------


## Երկնային

_վույիիի~…_

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ժան-Պոլ Գոտյե՛, դու՛ ես մեր վերջին հույսը  :Xeloq:  :

----------

